# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Enquête gezondheid/levensstijl

## melissaw

Voor school moet ik een enquête afnemen over gewicht/levensstijl. Om verschillende doelgroepen te kunnen bereiken, zou ik graag deze enquête hier plaatsen. Zouden jullie deze 12 vragen eerlijk kunnen beantwoorden a.u.b.? Het is ANONIEM en het duurt nog geen 5 minuten. Alvast bedankt!

Link enquête: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ylu...zNmh4/viewform

----------

